# Sticky  RULES FOR THIS TOPIC PLEASE READ THEM CAREFULLY.



## mama879

This section is for discussions, pictures, asking questions, answering questions for all things spinning, weaving and dyeing. You can post links here, where you purchase your supplies etc. as long as it has to do with above topics. Pictures of your wheels and looms all your pretty projects you have made.

1st:
Please No negative or judgmental "talk" allowed, be sensitive to others feelings. We are a wonderful group of craftswomen/men who are creative, helpful, up beat & positive. So if I find a negative or judgmental posts it will be deleted. If you have a problem with anything on this topic please pm me. Do not post it on the topic pages.

2nd:
Please include spinning, weaving or dyeing in your subject matter at the beginning when posting. This will help with every one trying to sort through the posts.
examples- ( Weaving- My question is) (Spinning- Look what I spun today) ( Dyeing- What colors do you use).

3rd:SPINNING- We will be able to sell our items that are made of our spinning (yarn) and roving if you have it. It must be in excellent condition only and only if you spun it yourself. No purchased yarns can be sold here. So if you have posted about using a wheel or a drop spindle can you sell in this section. Also please remember I can delete any topic I do not see fit with no questions asked.
Weaving- We will be able to sell our material,place mats,table runners scarves or shawls or any thing weaved on the loom but again you must have posted that you have a loom and use it.
* Please mark items that are sold when they are. No more then three postings a day please for either yarn, roving or material items.*



****PLEASE JOIN OUR FRIENDLY GROUP***
To do that go to you profile on top of the page the first section there is for the groups you want to subscribe to. click on ( Click here) just click on our topic it is the second from the end..


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 here! Congratulations on opening this section mama897- I have posted about this new section and have let my friends know about this. I will also be happy to announce that the new section is opened on our Workshop Happenings which go out once a month. I look forward to reading all the posts and even though I am not a weaver or spinner, it i something I have always wanted to do. There are a lot of people who will be interested once the word passes. Once again, congratulations!


----------



## mama879

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 here! Congratulations on opening this section mama897- I have posted about this new section and have let my friends know about this. I will also be happy to announce that the new section is opened on our Workshop Happenings which go out once a month. I look forward to reading all the posts and even though I am not a weaver or spinner, it i something I have always wanted to do. There are a lot of people who will be interested once the word passes. Once again, congratulations!


Thank you. Thanks for the advertisements to.


----------

